# Anyone Recognise This Watch?



## goto10 (Nov 19, 2012)

It's very tatty, but it has sentimental value. I'm wondering if anyone knows of an approx year of manufacture or any other interesting info (or how to wind it - I haven't tried winding it in case I break it, should the crown be wound clockwise?)

How much should I be paying for a basic service? (Or indeed, is it worth servicing, or would it be best just to keep it as an unused keepsake?)

On the back it has

B.W.C

LONDON MADE

287

Here are some pics:

https://dl.dropbox.c...%2023.16.29.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.c...%2023.19.51.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.c...%2023.20.40.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

For your information the case is 9ct gold as indicated

by the 375 hallmark on the back. Not sure on the date

letter to the far right of the 375 as that would tell us

the date of the watch roughly.

As for winding it, have the watch face facing you with the

crown on the right and wind it forward i.e. away from

yourself(if you know what I mean)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it hasn't been wound and used for a while, do it gently - - after all, how do you like being woken up rudely after a good slep :lol:

Give it -- say -- six to ten winds, a gentle shake and see how it goes. At that it won't last all day, but next time wind it maybe ten times, then the third time wind till you start to feel a slight resistance and *STOP!* That'll be (on average) between twnety and thrirty winds ans should give you up to 36 hours of working time.

If you can track down the date letter ( Google for "Gold and Silver hallmarks" and you may have some luck ) then you will come up with the date of manufacture of the case, obviously the movement will be around or slightly earlier than the case.

Any watch cased up in a good gold or silver case is likely to be good quality and worth servicing - try Roy Taylor, our host (click on the "RLT Watches" logo top left of the forum) with an e-mail, and maybe also Steve Burrage at Rytetime Watches - -a Google will locate his website and e-mail also. :lol:

It's a nice watch BTW, smallish one would guess, but in keeping for the period. Don't be tempted to trust this to just "any" jeweller if you decide to have it serviced, you really need to give it to a specialist watchmaker used to servicing these quality vintage pieces. Even the cheapest watch can be kept running with regular services, I have Timex over 60 years old that keep time to their original spcifications and some even better.

:weed:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

BWC-Swiss, started off as Buttes Watch Company, a small Swiss enterprise started in the '20s.

http://www.bwc-swiss.de/

From the style, looks very '30s to me.

BWC could also be Britannia (British) Watch Case co. (more likely as it says London Made)

There was also, I believe, Brooklyn Watch Case co.

A look at the movement, if signed, would give you an idea, perhaps?


----------



## goto10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks all, that's brilliant info. I wound it gently as Mel suggested and it came to life straight away. The second hand glides around smoothly and it seems to keep good time, I'll keep it gently wound every other day until I get it serviced.

I've always loved watches (I love automatics and 'tuning fork' watches - when I first saw a slow motion video of an Accutron I had to have one!) - but I've never had a vintage watch before so I'm keen to make sure it's looked after properly!


----------

